#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Wat zegt de Islam over terrorisme?

## Aicha19

[GLOW=crimson]Wat zegt de Islam over terrorisme? [/GLOW] 

Islam is een religie van barmhartigheid, die het terrorisme niet toestaat. In de Qur'aan zegt Allah:
(Nederlandse uitleg :Smilie:  "Allah verbiedt jullie niet dat jullie hen die jullie in de godsdienst niet bestrijden en jullie niet uit jullie woningen uitdrijven, liefderijk behandelen en dat jullie jegens hen rechtmatigheid betrachten. Allah bemint de rechtmatigen."(Qur'aan, 60:8)

De Profeet Mohammed (salla Allahu aleihi wa sallam) verbood de soldaten vrouwen en kinderen te doden, en hij plachte hen te adviseren: "...Verraad niet, wees niet buitensporig, dood geen pas geboren kind". En hij heeft ook gezegd: "Wie een persoon doodt, die een verdrag heeft met de moslims, zal de geur van het Paradijs niet ruiken, hoewel zijn geur een spanwijdte van veertig jaar bereikt". De Profeet Mohammad (salla Allahu aleihi wa sallam) heeft ook verboden te straffen met vuur. Hij heeft moord op de tweede plaats gezet op de lijst van de grootste zondes, en hij heeft het zelfs op de Dag des Oordeels aangezegd: "De eerste gevallen die berecht zullen worden tussen mensen op de Dag des Oordeels, zullen diegenen zijn die bloed hebben gegoten (vermoord en verwond)".

Moslims worden zelfs aangemoedigd goed te zijn voor dieren en het is verboden hun pijn te doen. Eens heeft de Profeet Mohammad (salla Allahu aleihi wa sallam) gezegd: "Een vrouw was gestraft vanwege een kat die zij had vastgebonden totdat het stierf. Door dit, was ze gedoemd tot de Hel. Terwijl ze het gevangen hield, gaf ze de kat niet te eten of te drinken, noch bevrijdde zij het om van de insecten van de grond te eten."

Hij heeft ook gezegd dat een man een heel dorstig hond water gaf, waardoor Allah zijn zondes vergaf voor deze handeling. {De mensen vroegen de Profeet (salla Allahu aleihi wa sallam): "O Boodschapper van Allah, dus onze daden tegenover dieren worden ook beloond?"
"Jazeker", zei hij, "ten aanzien van ieder levend wezen is er loon (beloning)".

Bovendien, worden de moslims aangeraden om bij het doden van dieren voor consumptie op zo'n manier te doen dat het dier zo min mogelijk vrees en leed ondervindt. De heilige Profeet Mohammad (salla Allahu aleihi wa sallam) heeft gezegd: "Als je een dier slacht, doe dat op de beste manier. Men moet zijn mes slijpen om het lijden van de dier te verminderen."

In het licht van deze en andere Islamitische teksten, zijn volgens de Islam en de moslims de handeling om terreur in de harten van weerloze burgers aan te zetten, het op grote schaal verwoesten van gebouwen en bezittingen, het bombarderen en verminken van onschuldige mannen, vrouwen en kinderen allemaal verboden en het zijn verafschuwde handelingen. Moslims volgen een religie van vrede, barmhartigheid en vergiffenis en het gros meerderheid (van de moslims) hebben niets te doen met de gewelddadige gebeurtenissen waarvan sommigen geassocieerd worden met de moslims. Als een individuele moslim een terroristische daad zou verrichten dan is zo'n persoon schuldig doordat hij het Islamitische recht heeft overtreden.

----------


## respectvolleZiP

Ik ben vol van lof over wat Aicha zegt. Nogmaals het bewijs dat terreur, moord en andere dingen vol van haat in geen geloof vorkomen. Ik ben zelf geen gelovige, noch van de koran, noch van de bijbel, ik haal uit elk geschrift de dingen die ik belangrijk vind en bouw op die manier mijn eigen levens visie. Als iedereen respect voor andere geloven zou hebben als ik dan was er niets dan vrede op deze aarde. Het enige waarnaan ik me irriteer zijn de pro terroristische jongetjes die hier hin haat over andere geloven uitspreken. Zij zullen, ook volgens de koran, de geur van het paradijs niet ruiken...
Bedankt Aicha.

----------

